# Rashad Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you guys think? Anyone want it?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Good job bro. That sig will be taken with the quickness i'm sure. I like your style my friend. You already know that though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When I saw him walking in last night on the Prime Time show I already knew I was so making a sig of that, he was hard to blend in though cause the render is from a your tube screen shot so its not exactly great quality.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I hear that man but look what you did with what you had.
You chose the right pic, the background fits the pic theme and you did the right stuff to and around the pic. Good job all around. Repped no doubt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Toez,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Is that a dragon on the right?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no idea what your talking about? On you on your computer that messes everything up again? I dont know what the graffiti is because I cant make it out but I dont know what your referancing.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No I'm actually at work right now. But I guess it's the graffitti I was looking out. With that whole beam thing I thought it was a dragon. Like as in he's gonna meet Machida soon 

My mistake.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think it is Plazz and if it is it definatly was not intentional.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

damn, very nice, shad is stylin and profilin


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> No I'm actually at work right now. But I guess it's the graffitti I was looking out. With that whole beam thing I thought it was a dragon. Like as in he's gonna meet Machida soon
> 
> My mistake.


I see what you mean now!! The beam looks like its breathing fire, the graffiti isnt a dragon but the lighting effect gives the fire breath effect,


----------

